# no egg share



## infertilebuthopeful (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi lovely egg share ladies.
      Unfortunately i wont be able to egg share. I had a call yesterday afternoon to say that because of my irregular periods and apparently when i had ivf my egg quality wasnt great (which i hadnt been told until yesterday, so now i dont think i will ever have a baby- but nice of them to let me know in such a matter of fact way!) i am unsuitable. I am so gutted and not really sure what to do next but i thought i would let you all know as you have been very nice to me.
Thanks for all you lovely messages of support. I am just sad that i wont be part of the egg share gang.
Thanks again
Kate
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya kate

I am so very sorry sweetheart

Thinking of you

there simply are no words honey

All my love

Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Iam soo sorry to hear ur awful news hun,Through infertility world it just seems to be one thing after another doesnt it! Huge hugs hunnie keep that chin up!

Lov kelly


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate  

I'm so sorry, i don't know what to say? Life is so unfair sometimes!!  

I so hope you and dh can find another way to make your dream happen    

Take care love  

Maria xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Awww I'm sorry Kate that you received bad news. Here's a huge  for you. 

Please stay strong and don't lose hope that you will be a mummy some day soon. 

Take care

Lou
XX

BTW - there are things that can be done to improve egg quality particularly with supplements. Use the search facility on here and check out the likes of Co-enzyme Q10 - I'm a bit of a believer in that one in particular.  Just my opinion of course


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

kate hun, i too cant eggshare because i carry the cystic fibrosis gene. (that was a shock for me!)
but the girls still allow me to post on the eggshare board. im sure you've gained alot of knowledge that can help someone else, and im sure that you will find a way to get your dream hun.

do as lou says, there must be ways to improove quality babe.

take care hun, love maz xxx


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

HIya, 

So sorry to hear your news.  I hope there are other avenues for you.  Let us know how you are getting on.

T xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Kate, 

I am so sorry to hear your news. I know it must be an awful shock for you right now, but I am sure that you will get your dream. 

Good luck. 

Kate
xxxx


----------

